# [April Fools!] SEGA's Back (In Black... and White... and Red)!



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

​April Fools, everybody! Yeah, I know - big surprise there! 

Some of you got bamboozled today, some of you knew straight away, some of you just wanted to believe, but now it's time for these systems to leave... the front page, that is.

I hope you enjoyed the little prank prepared for you, regardless of whether you found it believable or not. April Fools is all about using your imagination, it's all about creating a dream and I figured that if there's a good dream to be had, it's definitely one about the Dreamcast - I mean, that is the system's namesake, is it not? Thanks for all the support during these few fun hours, but now it's time to return to business as usual.

To officially give credit where credit is due, as some of the more keen observers noticed, the videos presented today belong to a fantastic animator and designer onibox, signed SDDIQ in his works. I myself saw one of them last year and I found it both charming and inspiring, perfect for an occasion like April Fools. Seeing that this holiday is all about jokes and parodies, I figured that it would fall into the categories of Fair Use - all credit goes to the original creator. Do watch his other renders - they're all really, really good. His Youtube channel can be found here - have a look, it's great stuff, I'm tellin' ya!

Once again, I hope you all had fun dreaming, now it is time to snap out of it and get back to the usual order of business... that said...

Never Stop Dreaming™ 

Foxi4 Signing Off!

P.S.: Here's the original joke for anyone who missed it


----------



## Mariko (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh, like that's happening! Actually, I was wondering which one of the gaming related sites is going to run with Dreamcast 2 this year. I guess GBATemp wins! That render kind of blows, as well. The fake Nintendo ON / Revolution video had more wow to it, at least up until the point when the console is shown. For those who doesn't remember:


----------



## Arras (Apr 1, 2014)

If real... Windows 8 Embedded, prepare for pirated PC versions.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 1, 2014)

I find April Fools Day more and more depressing because I know instantly all the news is fake and often the news looks super exciting.

Also that video was published in January 2013, so all that info in the description that they had to hold off on the announcement quickly becomes BS.


----------



## the-green (Apr 1, 2014)

April fool's.....but a bad one !!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

I know this is a terrible date to announce this guys, but SEGA's April Fools announcement was the MEGAne Drive - this is the real deal and we've been sitting on it for the last month, hence I don't have a PS4 yet. I'm first in line to get this thing, screw Sony and Microsoft.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 1, 2014)

That's why I hate April's Fool Day. Yes, its April's Fool Day! No source or source.. Its not real. Too easy because Sega isnt making one anymore and never will.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

We're not responsible for the casing renders.  Remember, when the Wii U was first announced, there wasn't even a case for it to begin with. Apparently SEGA's still working on cooling the thing - since they're not using an APU, this beast will require two separate fans, so that's still on the drawing board.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 1, 2014)

ok....


----------



## xcrimsonstormx (Apr 1, 2014)

All this April Fool's news is so depressing because I really want all of this stuff and deep down inside I know it will never happen.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I know this is a terrible date to announce this guys, but SEGA's April Fools announcement was the MEGAne Drive - this is the real deal and we've been sitting on it for the last month, hence I don't have a PS4 yet. I'm first in line to get this thing, screw Sony and Microsoft.


 

Yes, that was SEGA's April Fools joke.  This is clearly GBATemp's April Fools Joke, or maybe even simply Foxi4's April Fools joke.  You just grabbed a video a fan made a year ago, slapped a story onto it and tried to sell it on the day where no one with a thinking brain will fall for it. I appreciate the effort though.


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> but SEGA's April Fools announcement was the MEGAne Drive


 
C'mon at least tell the truth. Their April Fools Joke was Rappy Bird (Phantasy Star Fans will understand).


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 1, 2014)

B-But they did make a console indeed...
The Sega Toylet. Its Wikipedia article is hilarious.


----------



## Kalker3 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sega stop playing with my heart!


----------



## Seratonin (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy April Fools!


----------



## Necron (Apr 1, 2014)

Guys, too obvious, too obvious xD!


----------



## naxil (Apr 1, 2014)

GOOD APRIL TEMPERS!!! summer is near!!! 
Sega do what nintendont.... yesterday....
GHANMI what u mean with "*• Nintendo is shutting down the CWF for DS / Wii on May 30."?? another april's fool?*


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 1, 2014)

naxil said:


> GHANMI what u mean with "*• Nintendo is shutting down the CWF for DS / Wii on May 30."?? another april's fool?*


 

Yes. It's a lie.
Nintendo is actually shutting down all of their online services for the Wii and the DS on *May 20, 2014*.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just got my review copy and it comes with Shenmue 3 preinstalled and an exclusive sneak peak to Shenmue 4 which is extremely limited coming with only 3 lucky consoles.
Man the console is awesome it's even more powerful then 2 PS4's and 3 Xbox One's in one!


Developers said that these games come only with review samples, so I'm gonna sell mine with $13,000,000. If you're fast enough I'll even give it to you for a mere price of $25,000,000! Get it while it's hot!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> Just got my review copy and it comes with Shenmue 3 preinstalled and an exclusive sneak peak to Shenmue 4 which is extremely limited coming with only 3 lucky consoles.
> Man the console is awesome it's even more powerful then 2 PS4's and 3 Xbox One's in one!
> 
> 
> Developers said that these games come only with review samples, so I'm gonna sell mine with $13,000,000. If you're fast enough I'll even give it to you for a mere price of $25,000,000! Get it while it's hot!


Speaking of review samples, we're actually getting one in November this year, it's reserved for Densetsu since he's the only one of us who can wrap his head around Japanese.


----------



## sion_zaphod (Apr 1, 2014)

Ha Ha April Fool


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

sion_zaphod said:


> Ha Ha April Fool


Liked for Zaphod Beeblebrox in the signature, not so much for the content of the post. Damn, I love the Hitchhiker's Guide to no end. 

Don't Panic.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 1, 2014)

I want to believe.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Apr 1, 2014)

you realize this is a video from january 2013 right


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> but SEGA's April Fools announcement was the MEGAne Drive


 
Even Sega knows about me car not being driven.
Gee, I really ought to fix it now..


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

It's called keeping press kits private and making them public at a later date.

_(Damnit guys, play along! Where's your holiday spirit?) _


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like Sony finally has some competition.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 1, 2014)

Damn it Foxi4Troll
The only dreams I want are in my NiGHTS games


----------



## Originality (Apr 1, 2014)

I saw that video and asked myself... is that an Xbox controller they're showing off?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Originality said:


> I saw that video and asked myself... is that an Xbox controller they're showing off?


The inspiration is clear. To be fair though, they're going full-circle here - the original was the Sega Saturn 3D Controller which inspired the Dreamcast controller... which in turn inspired the Duke Xbox controller... succeeded by the Xbox S controller... which inspired the Xbox 360 controller... which was the base of the Xbox One controller... which inspired the Dreamcast 2 controller. It's a controllerception right there.


----------



## lokomelo (Apr 1, 2014)

It is easy to believe on Atari's return than on Sega's return.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

lokomelo said:


> It is easy to believe on Atari's return than on Sega's return.


The difference between SEGA and Atari is that Atari went bust while SEGA simply switched their hardware efforts to arcade boards. It was only a matter of time before one of their boards becomes consolized just like dozens of times before in video game history.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 1, 2014)

Seriously, why is everyone being so skeptical? This is the real deal. Foxi wouldn't lie to us.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Seriously, why is everyone being so skeptical? This is the real deal. Foxi wouldn't lie to us.


That's my whole point - you guys have no idea how long it took to even convince SEGA to give us Press-level access. Expect this thing on E3, maybe then the scales will fall off your eyes.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 1, 2014)

hahaha fooled my girlfriend she thought this was real Why would SEGA use Windows 8? IT'S A RIVAL COMPANY'S OS dead giveaway​


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That's my whole point - you guys have no idea how long it took to even convince SEGA to give us Press-level access. Expect this thing on E3, maybe then the scales will fall off your eyes.


 
All I see is dreams ;---;


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That's my whole point - you guys have no idea how long it took to even convince SEGA to give us Press-level access. Expect this thing on E3, maybe then the scales will fall off your eyes.


 

Plus, unlike the Wii U, Sega's new console will have gaems. 3rd party ones no less. So the haters can suck it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> All I see is dreams ;---;


#NeverStopDreaming


Hyro-Sama said:


> Plus, unlike the Wii U, Sega's new console will have gaems. 3rd party ones no less. So the haters can suck it.


On top of that, SEGA has likable franchises from a variety of genres, not just Mario, Mario, Mario, Zelda, Pokemon and the bastard child called Metroid that's _"too edgy"_ to get a sequel at intervals shorter than a millenium.


----------



## Arras (Apr 1, 2014)

chrisrlink said:


> hahaha fooled my girlfriend she thought this was real Why would SEGA use Windows 8? IT'S A RIVAL COMPANY'S OS dead giveaway​


Because it saves a shitton on R&D. Arcade machines, including ones by Sega, use Windows Embedded too.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 1, 2014)

It was obviously fake just from the title.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 1, 2014)

yeah wi


Arras said:


> Because it saves a shitton on R&D. Arcade machines, including ones by Sega, use Windows Embedded too.


yeah hackers would love arcade machines if they used XP XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

chrisrlink said:


> hahaha fooled my girlfriend she thought this was real Why would SEGA use Windows 8? IT'S A RIVAL COMPANY'S OS dead giveaway


RingEdge, RingWide and Nu_ use Windows Embedded_, SEGA _has_ to use this system whether or not they like it to support Arcade-to-Home Console multiplatform titles. Essentially what they're doing is taking the arcade board, cutting it down in size, jamming in some more relevant hardware into it and releasing that as a console.

I'm not sure if you guys noticed, but this thing supports SEGA ALL.Net, this suggests cross-platform multiplayer and access to your save files regardless of whether you're playing at home or at an arcade via Cloud... which is friggin' pimin' if you ask me.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 1, 2014)

Typical Nintenyearolds in complete denial. They're just shaking in their boots b/c with a fourth console in the race the Wii U will be dealt the final blow.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Typical Nintenyearolds in complete denial. They're just shaking in their boots b/c with a fourth console in the race the Wii U will be dealt the final blow.


I'm just a bit worried that the price point might be an issue... but they can always downgrade to i3, I suppose. Or maybe a bit less DDR3 RAM.


----------



## bezem (Apr 1, 2014)

April Fool's Day - the worst thing to happen to the internet since the invention of the troll.  I don't know what's worse - the annual Dreamcast 2 announcement or those in this thread who are trying to keep the gag going.


----------



## gman666 (Apr 1, 2014)

My April fools was an induction letter into the military. Left it on the table and my family flipped... happy April fools everyone


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2014)

Shut up and take all of my money!
If I had any!


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 1, 2014)

bezem said:


> April Fool's Day - the worst thing to happen to the internet since the invention of the troll.  I don't know what's worse - the annual Dreamcast 2 announcement or those in this thread who are trying to keep the gag going.


April Fools day is the best day of the year. This isn't an April Fools joke tho.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 1, 2014)

Streets of Rage 4 confirmed!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> Shut up and take all of my money!
> If I had any!


Yeah, I know what you mean. $559 is a bit much considering the PS4 is $399, but all things considered, this thing blows it out of the water.


----------



## dragonmaster (Apr 1, 2014)

aprils fool i believe too  but yet i beileved a fake the 2ds who knows


----------



## Arras (Apr 1, 2014)

chrisrlink said:


> yeah wi
> 
> yeah hackers would love arcade machines if they used XP XD


No seriously, modern arcade machines typically use Windows. Dance Dance Revolution runs on Windows. In fact, it's possible to obtain and run a cracked arcade version on a normal PC. The reason not all arcade games get dumps like that is because it tends to be rather hard to obtain, rip and upload an HDD without getting your ass sued off.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taito_Type_X


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. $559 is a bit much considering the PS4 is $399, but all things considered, this thing blows it out of the water.


 
Pfft, still not


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> Pfft, still not


It was a different time and a different economy... but you have a point, this could be bad news. 

Still, I'm going to throw my money at SEGA as if they were the best hooker in town smeared in oil from head to toes and damn, I hope it sticks.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 1, 2014)

Foxi you cheeky kunt.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 1, 2014)

wow, you actually fooled me. i've had an exhausting day, got home and see this. completely forgot what day it was.

good thing it's only april fools, i was just thinking it'd suck if it'd get lots of good exclusive games. i'm already tempted to buy one of every console because of that ><


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice try foxi4. Keep *dreaming.* XD


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cute joke.


----------



## enigma85 (Apr 1, 2014)

WHY must you toy with my heart and soul Foxi?!? I would sell my soul for a decent competitor to the big 3 that have ruined console gaming!!


----------



## sharkie545 (Apr 1, 2014)

Man if this is fake. This is one of the worst.  So many people want sega to come back and the disc in being inserted in the begging is labeled shenmue 3  I will actually be pissed if this is fake.


----------



## Mira (Apr 1, 2014)

i ain't getting fooled by two sites in two consecutive days.....anyway...good joke (the italians weren't fair....they started the fools day one day earlier!)


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Further videos from the press kit show that the system is likely to come in a range of colours. Dibs on the red system, it looks pimpin'!

Sorry for the delays, it takes a while to upload those things, the renders came at ridiculously large resolutions and I have to resize them individually. In any case, I updated the main post.

#Dat White+Red Controller!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2014)

Dammit, GBAtemp! Whatever happened to your child-like sense of naiveté!?! Did Gunman shoot it off with his April Fools joke a couple years back or something? 

.....I made myself sad remembering that.....


----------



## Seratonin (Apr 1, 2014)

LOL!!!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Dammit, GBAtemp! Whatever happened to your child-like sense of naiveté!?! Did Gunman shoot it off with his April Fools joke a couple years back or something?
> 
> .....I made myself sad remembering that.....


#NeverStopDreaming


----------



## kaz_abdin (Apr 1, 2014)

This is a Dream-cast-twro


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 1, 2014)

Will it have Phantasy Star? All i could ever ask for!
Also will it be able to make me sandwitches? Would i need a softmod or a girlfriend instead?


----------



## westdog (Apr 1, 2014)

post games comming out for it and if it can play all systems like dreamcast 1 for free and plays vita for free games on it


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

westdog said:


> post games comming out for it and if it can play all systems like dreamcast 1 for free and plays vita for free games on it


I can't tell you that at this point in time, but... I can hint that there's a connection between SEGA ALL.Net and all of the shown Dreamcast cover art... and that PlayStation Now is not the only digital streaming service around.


----------



## memorymod (Apr 1, 2014)

april fools joke i am suspecting?


----------



## enigma85 (Apr 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Further videos from the press kit show that the system is likely to come in a range of colours. Dibs on the red system, it looks pimpin'!
> 
> Sorry for the delays, it takes a while to upload those things, the renders came at ridiculously large resolutions and I have to resize them individually. In any case, I updated the main post.
> 
> #Dat White+Red Controller!


 

oh dear god i wish this were true with all the bones in my body! SEGA should do thid even if it isnt true just because it would stir up the gaming community and they would dominate pretty quickly with such a high end beautiful machine!

off-topic: EEEGADS!! just noticed i'm still a newcomer and i've religiously been here since 2008!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

enigma85 said:


> oh dear god i wish this were true with all the bones in my body! SEGA should do thid even if it isnt true just because it would stir up the gaming community and they would dominate pretty quickly with such a high end beautiful machine!
> 
> off-topic: EEEGADS!! just noticed i'm still a newcomer and i've religiously been here since 2008!!


They're going with the VCR stylistic much like Sony and Microsoft, which is pretty odd... but I can live with that, it's actually really fancy _(probably a fingerprint magnet, I hope they'll consider matte versions...)_. It's not necessarily high-end - the more expensive Steamboxes easily kick its butt... but for this price you can't really complain, especially with Windows on-board, no matter how cut down it is in terms of functionality.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 1, 2014)

seems legit.


----------



## Dork (Apr 1, 2014)

I WANT TO BELIEVE FOXI


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 1, 2014)

ok i think april fools is over rated (got in trouble one year at school I packed a Root beer for lunch  painted root out you get the idea)


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Alright guys, we're literally in contact with a SEGA spokesperson as I type this and we're hearing damn exciting stuff. The Dreamcast 2 is getting a companion handheld device, the Game Gear 2. The specs are currently unclear, we're badgering them for a specs sheet, but all we were able to find out is that this thing will be running on the Tegra K1 with its legendary Mobile Kepler architecture. Okay, PSVita - s*it just got real.



0:42 #PSVitaCrushed - I could watch this over and over.


----------



## matpower (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, I would buy both if they were true. 
Happy April Fool's Day! (And I am sad, why nobody flooded User Sub with fake news? )


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 1, 2014)

Might not be an April Fools joke (It might not be because I had heard some rumors prior to this posting, like weeks ago... unless it was an elaborate set up for today lol) 

If it is true, I would rather buy this than a PS4 or Xbox One, as long as Sega gives us some of those old arcade style games... I miss being able to mindlessly beat the crap out of everything on screen and not worry about "Mission Objectives". 

Sega should make one of these machines for home use, make a rental type thing where you pay $10 a month for unlimited access to the "Sega Arcade" in it could be all the old Sega games in a virtual arcade thing like Playstation Home only cool... lol  Too many people hanging out in the public one? Have a private one with just your online friends over and talk smack lol  (The arcade portion of Home was really the only part I even found remotely enjoyable.) 

Anyway if it is a joke, it's still nice to think about.


----------



## caffolote (Apr 1, 2014)

FUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Apr 1, 2014)

Sega would be dead if they did that. Third parties wouldn't care to develop for a console almost identical to the PS4/Xone and, as Sega is not half the software developer they were in the 90's, there would be no Sonic game that would make buying their console justifiable.

It was a nice shot for a April's Fool joke, but didn't fool me for a minute.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Sega would be dead if they did that. Third parties wouldn't care to develop for a console almost identical to the PS4/Xone _(...)_


That makes no sense. The reason why the Wii U isn't getting a lot of support is exactly because it's not like the PS4/Xbox One, not the other way around.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 1, 2014)

Remember, kids... Dreamcasts do come true.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice try, I know what day today is


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Some fresh information straight from the spokesperson: the device is indeed running an embedded form of Windows RT modified to suit gaming needs, it's designed to be a companion device to the Dreamcast 2 and a handheld console, it's powered by the Tegra K1 and uses a non-unified memory arrangement with dedicated 1 GB system RAM and 1 GB fast-speed VRAM _(whatever that means, specifics not disclosed)_, sports a 6-inch AMOLED screen, WiFi, stereo sound, and bluetooth for headsets. That's all the boring stuff though - the cool part is that it will natively support streaming footage from the Dreamcast 2 _and the other way around!_ Yes, this means that you can play your Dreamcast 2 games on the Game Gear 2 _and_ your Game Gear 2 games on the Dreamcast 2... meaning this is 3DS-to-Wii U/PS4-to-PSVita connectivity, except done right.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm sure this is for April's Fool ;3 it was a good one


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Apr 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That makes no sense. The reason why the Wii U isn't getting a lot of support is exactly because it's not like the PS4/Xbox One, not the other way around.


Oh, Foxi, Foxi... The big difference being the PS4 and Xbox One were a safe bet and were released almost the same time. The fact that they easy to develop for just make everything better. Third parties wouldn't want another console that offer the same experience with slightly better specs, specially from a company that abandoned their home console, not one but two times.


----------



## Mira (Apr 1, 2014)

see the clock?it's april 2.
that means the joking show is over!


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 1, 2014)

Cant wait to get my Sonic the bunghole doll that ships with the first 100 DC2 sold!

C'mon Worst AF ever!
Windows RT? Lol! ( Microsoft anybody? )


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hielkenator said:


> Windows RT? Lol! ( Microsoft anybody? )


I don't see why you find this choice in any way surprising considering that each and every arcade machine SEGA has made since SEGA Lindbergh _(2006)_ uses some form of embedded Windows. SEGA and Microsoft have been on extremely good terms for years now. That, and the choice was probably made to assure some degree of cross-compatibility - we don't have the details yet. In any case, SEGA hardware has been _"running on Windows"_ for over 8 years now, no reason for that to change now.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 1, 2014)

dude, this is totally real! *Dreamcast 2 is coming!* 

also... the Vita is a great console


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 1, 2014)

The old GBATemp April Fools jokes were way better than this.

You're all running out of ideas :/


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't see why you find this choice in any way surprising considering that each and every arcade machine SEGA has made since SEGA Lindbergh _(2006)_ use some form of embedded Windows. SEGA and Microsoft have been on extremely good terms for years now. That, and the choice was probably made to assure some degree of cross-compatibility - we don't have the details yet.


 
SEGA was also on very good terms with NINTENDO in the GC era ,so what's your point?
So this would be sort of 2/3 of a microsoft machine?

http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/in-2014-sega-will-release-dreamcast-2.453668285/


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 1, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> dude, this is totally real! *Dreamcast 2 is coming!*
> 
> also... the Vita is a great console


 
I see what you did there, lol!

http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/in-2014-sega-will-release-dreamcast-2.453668285/


----------



## assassinz (Apr 1, 2014)

Try again next year!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hielkenator said:


> SEGA was also on very good terms with NINTENDO in the GC era ,so what's your point?
> So this would be sort of 2/3 of a microsoft machine?


No, not really. Microsoft is known to, y'know, sell operating systems. Windows Embedded is running loads of electronics in the world which doesn't mean that those electronics belong to Microsoft. SEGA is not a wiz when it comes to operating systems so they chose to work on a ready base - similarly the original Dreamcast supported Windows CE _"mini-distros"_ embedded in some games to add extra functionality to them, hence the small print on the system saying _"Windows CE Compatible"_. This is a similar case, except the system is embedded into the consoles. I see a difference between a one-off deal to make a couple arcade machines with Nintendo and a long-term relationship SEGA has had with Windows.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> No, not really. Microsoft is known to, y'know - sell operating systems. Windows Embedded is running loads of electronics in the world which doesn't mean that those electronics belong to Microsoft. SEGA is not a wiz when it comes to operating systems so they chose to work on a ready base - similarly the original Dreamcast supported Windows CE _"mini-distros"_ embedded in some games to add extra functionality to them, hence the small print on the system saying _"Windows CE Compatible"_. This is a similar case, except the system is embedded into the consoles. I see a difference between a one-off deal to make a couple arcade machines with Nintendo and a long-term relationship SEGA has had with Windows.


 
Or the relationship with about a gazillion of PC's and hardware ( bit obvious, don't you think? )

( off topic, just wanted to let you guys know I will be receiving my "put it in the in the ass of bill gates pencil sharpener" and my "sonic the hedgehog toiletbrush"tomorrow)


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 2, 2014)

This thread should be renamed: *"SEGA is back... in pog form!"*


----------



## mmfsm (Apr 2, 2014)

a better aprils fools would be: GATEWAY 2.1 BRICK CONFIRMED WHEN RUNNING POKEMON!!!! or MEGAMAN LEGENDS 3, FFVII  and MAJORA?S MASK REMAKE COMING!!!,, WIIU AND PS$ HACKED!!!  
but dreamcast 2? come on.....


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 2, 2014)

April fools day gets more and more lame every year.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 2, 2014)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> I'm sure this is for April's Fool ;3 it was a good one


 

Its been confirmed by other outlets


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## avran89 (Apr 2, 2014)

before I get hyped, IS THIS LEGIT or some April fools joke?

Edit: I should have know it's too good to be true


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> 0:42 #PSVitaCrushed - I could watch this over and over.


Let's not get crazy here. :anger:


----------



## Aeter (Apr 2, 2014)

All I want is this as it boots and I'm sold!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Apr 2, 2014)

The Second I saw a sega article written by Foxi it became a pipedream automatically


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> The Second I saw a sega article written by Foxi it became a pipedream automatically


Sh-shut up! 

N-never stop dreaming!


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 2, 2014)

GBAtemp knows it wants that SEGA console, April Fools or not.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

All things considered, the thread got 2773 page views in what, a couple hours? That's only +/- 900 less than the Gateway 2.1 announcement since _Sunday_, I'd say that the Temp is thirsty for some SEGA.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> All things considered, the thread got 2773 page views in what, a couple hours? That's only +/- 900 less than the Gateway 2.1 announcement since _Sunday_, I'd say that the Temp is thirsty for some SEGA.


Plz, I bet the newly recent gateway thread from a certain reporter will get a lot more views XD.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> Plz, I bet the newly recent gateway thread from a certain reporter will get a lot more views XD.


B-but muh CROSStream Technology™! 



SEGA does what Nintendo...es poorly. 

#1FrameOfNintendont ;O;


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> B-but muh CROSStream Technology™!
> 
> 
> 
> SEGA does what Nintendo...es poorly.



Get yo head back from deh clowdss.
No dreamcast unless I say so!

But I bet sega could get some sweet 3rd party action. XD


----------



## calmwaters (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm disappointed, that's all I can say. Jokes are supposed to be funny. And I'm also disgruntled because I didn't get to prank anyone today. That makes 3 years in a joke drought.  I suppose if I dupe even one person, the joke was worth it. And Foxi4, you never reveal something is a April Fools joke on April Fools Day: you wait until at least the day tomorrow.  Especially on the internet, since news travels fast. I thought you were smarter than that. And also, when writing jokes on the internet, you must be flawless in your wording so that even skeptics will believe it to a degree.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> I'm disappointed, that's all I can say. Jokes are supposed to be funny. And I'm also disgruntled because I didn't get to prank anyone today. That makes 3 years in a joke drought.  I suppose if I dupe even one person, the joke was worth it. And Foxi4, you never reveal something is a April Fools joke on April Fools Day: you wait until at least the day tomorrow.  Especially on the internet, since news travels fast. I thought you were smarter than that. And also, when writing jokes on the internet, you must be flawless in your wording so that even skeptics will believe it to a degree.


The wording was perfectly fine, plus it's April 2nd where I live already - it has been for almost 3 hours now.


----------



## westdog (Apr 2, 2014)

the systems is real and will have 10 games when comes out its at ign and other places  but you cant buy it its real sega wont sale it


----------



## calmwaters (Apr 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The wording was perfectly fine, plus it's April 2nd where I live already - it has been for almost 3 hours now.


 
Well yeah, but you were writing to an American audience. In your case, I would've waited 3 days, just so you could safely say it would be April 2nd all over the world.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Well yeah, but you were writing to an American audience. In your case, I would've waited 3 days, just so you could safely say it would be April 2nd all over the world.


No, I was writing to the global audience - GBATemp is not a specifically U.S-oriented site, it's for users from all around the world. I chose a reveal time I deemed fit with this in mind. We had joy, we had fun, that's all that really matters - you can't keep the jig up for too long or there's gonna be hard feelings.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It was a different time and a different economy... but you have a point, this could be bad news.
> 
> Still, I'm going to throw my money at SEGA as if they were the best hooker in town smeared in oil from head to toes and damn, I hope it sticks.


 
Sorry, but I already have that title.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey. Guys! Guys!


----------



## Pleng (Apr 2, 2014)

Not sure why anybody would be excited about a Dreamcast 2 anyway. Looking at Sega's previous history in console naming, a Dreamcast 2 would be little more than a hardware revision to the original Dreamcast. Bit late for that now


----------



## jonthedit (Apr 2, 2014)

Where is the OP? I did not get a chance to read the joke story :/


----------



## elcravo (Apr 2, 2014)

Me too. I'd like to read the article but it's gone


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

jonthedit said:


> Where is the OP? I did not get a chance to read the joke story :/





elcravo said:


> Me too. I'd like to read the article but it's gone


Your wish shall be granted! I present to you for your delectation, the Dreamcast 2:


Spoiler



​

A true warrior needs to know when to surrender, retreat and recuperate, and there was no better warrior than Segata Sanshiro... and once well-rested, the warrior rises to once more face his foes, stronger than ever before.

This information has been in our Press Box since before GDC, but due to a legally binding agreement, we were expressly forbidden from sharing the latest and hottest news from the console scene before the end of the GDC conference. Well, GDC is over, so we contacted SEGA Ltd. regarding the Press Kit we've received earlier this month... and we got the confirmation we needed to properly announce this new and exciting product. Like a phoenix rising from the ashes, the dreams of gamers from all across the globe live on, arranging themselves into SEGA's latest and greatest console yet - the Dreamcast 2.

We don't have the final specs sheet yet, however what we do have is pretty exciting indeed. The Dreamcast 2 (this may or may not be the final name of the system), much like two of its competitors, is based on the x86_64 architecture, however instead of AMD, the company went for an Intel and GeForce combo, much like in their latest arcade boards. What's also interesting is that the CPU and the GPU do not use a unified memory system like the PS4 and Xbox One - Sega chose to split the memory between them to maximize throughput to each of the components. The system is planned to be fully backwards-compatible with all RingWide, RingEdge and Nu software and is a derrivative of SEGA's upcoming arcade board, the Nu². Here's what we know for now, however the final specifications are subject to change:

*CPU:* Intel Core i5 (custom derrivative) 3.30 GHz
*RAM:* 8 GB DDR3 SDRAM (PC3-12800)
*GPU:* Nvidia GeForce 700-series based, 8 GB GDDR5 memory (Direct3D 11.1/OpenGL 4.3, supposedly DirectX 12-ready)
*Sound:* 5.1 channel HD Audio
*Connectors:* HDMI Out, Proprietary Serial Port, Optical Out, 4× USB 3.0 (two on the front for controllers, two at the back for external storage)
*Networking:* Ethernet, WiFi, Bluetooth, Online service supported by Sega ALL.NET
*Storage:* HDD 500 GB
*OS:* Microsoft Windows Embedded 8 (custom derrivative, functionality cut down to serve games first and foremost)
*Media:* BluRay, USB storage, SD-SDXC
Here's the kicker - this set will be available at a shockingly low price of $559 and is already said to deliver substantially more firepower than the PS4 or the XBox One. How are they planning to keep the price this low? Don't ask me - chances are that they want to sell the system at a loss and make money on the games, of which there are plenty even now.

The decision to create this system was made after the surprising success of their latest arcade boards. Apparently the demand for a system capable of delivering SEGA-style arcade experiences was on the rise and the company chose to strike while the iron's still hot. It is currently unknown whether the system will reach western markets, however seeing that the price point we received was in USD, chances are that it will. Release date? Holiday season 2014! Yep, Santa's gonna have a very heavy bag this year!

Excited? I sure as hell am! Never stopped Dreaming. Discuss!


 Source (GBATemp.net Press Inbox)



This was followed by short updates - one about three announced colour schemes...


Spoiler







...and two about an upcoming companion device which was a Tegra K1-equipped handheld console capable of back-and-forth streaming to and from the Dreamcast 2 with 1GB RAM and 1GB VRAM...


Spoiler







But the text for those has been lost in time because I did a silly and removed it from the front page without backing it up. That said, the updates were short paragraphs and weren't anything exciting - you can get the gist of'em by going through the thread. The videos were naturally fresh re-ups _(the Game Gear 2 one slightly clipped to conceal the fact that it's a fake)_, but they've been removed.


----------



## elcravo (Apr 2, 2014)

Haha, thank you that was awesome! To bad it's not for real though. I would love to get my hands on a new SEGA home console.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

elcravo said:


> Haha, thank you that was awesome! To bad it's not for real though. I would love to get my hands on a new SEGA home console.


You and me both.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 2, 2014)

i'll be glad when this day is over


----------



## calmwaters (Apr 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I chose a reveal time I deemed fit with this in mind.


Keep this in mind for next year: never reveal something that is a joke. A joke is like a flower; you've got to plant it and let it grow. Let somebody else who doesn't like plants squash it.


> We had joy, we had fun, that's all that really matters - you can't keep the jig up for too long or there's gonna be hard feelings.


 
No, not we: you. But you wouldn't refer to yourself as you, but "I". So, *I* had joy, *I* had fun, that's all that really matters... ...and listen: a joke is eventually killed. There is no need for the perpetrator to kill it; it signifies a slight chance that the perpetrator was secretly afraid: revealing it made him feel better. (or her, or... it) Get the people hopping mad and hope they stay that way, that's my motto (enter the saga of the exes, but with a twist). I'd be flattered if you took up a similar motto.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2014)

Can't please everyone, can I?  I guess we just have a different opinion on the matter. There always comes a time when you have to come clean and a time when a joke stops being funny and starts being annoying, it's as simple as that. You may not agree with this philosophy, but as one wise man said, "that's like, your opinion, man". Can't have a huge fake news story on the front page forever - the Gateway 3.0 thread is gone as well. Besides, I wanted to credit the original animator instead of claiming this is the real deal forever - there is only so much leeway Fair Use gives and I'd hate to take attention off his fantastic work.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Apr 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> You and me both.


 
Dammit Foxi, what the hell have I told you about spreading your Sega Pipe Dream(cast)s. 
Sega is dead, right next to the an empty plot that's reserved for the OUYA.


----------



## XDel (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh wow, I can't wait! Though why wouldn't they just call it the Dreamcast 2 instead of the April Fools?!


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> All things considered, the thread got 2773 page views in what, a couple hours? That's only +/- 900 less than the Gateway 2.1 announcement since _Sunday_, I'd say that the Temp is thirsty for some SEGA.


 
No, actually, the Temp couldn't believe what they were reading, as in, Foxi wouldn't try this on the 1st April...would he 

This just confirms my thoughts that the Temp is in dire need of a April Fool's Day Content Manager, a cushy job, as the person in this position only needs to rustle up something once a year.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 2, 2014)

EyeZ said:


> No, actually, the Temp couldn't believe what they were reading, as in, Foxi wouldn't try this on the 1st April...would he
> 
> This just confirms my thoughts that the Temp is in dire need of a *April Fool's Day Content Manager*, a cushy job, as the person in this position only needs to rustle up something once a year.


 
I'd totally accept that!


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 3, 2014)

I for one was firmly in the camp of "wish it was real".

I still say the worst one that got me was the infamous EGM spoof in their magazine about Akuma being an unlockable character in _Resident Evil 2_. Unlike other magazines like _GamePro_ that reserve all their April Fools' into a dedicated spoof section they dub _LamePro_, the rag formerly known as EGM interspersed this nugget of a prank in between their regular coverage, furrthering the illusion that it was legit. I only found out much, much later that it in fact was nothing more than a prank... and that hurt. Especially considering the particularly convincing screenshots they posted with it.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 3, 2014)

Best joke done so far on this site belongs to Ryukouki for his fake GW 3.0 announcement.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> Best joke done so far on this site belongs to Ryukouki for his fake GW 3.0 announcement.


If you think that one was good, you should've seen the ones I was warned for. 

...that was a long time ago.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> If you think that one was good, you should've seen the ones I was warned for.
> 
> ...that was a long time ago.


LOL, takes me back. U did make mean jokes, that I recall LOL.


----------



## Duo8 (Apr 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> ...and two about an upcoming companion device which was a Tegra K1-equipped handheld console capable of back-and-forth streaming to and from the Dreamcast 2 with 1GB RAM and 1GB VRAM...
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Smashing the Vita? Not that impressive.


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 3, 2014)

not even remotely funny .. you need to think outside the box a touch , saying theres a new console out on a gaming site isnt funny. Its to be expected on Apr 1st ... so so obviously fake and the front page admission is embarrassing.


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 3, 2014)

Perhaps you would prefer my alternative then. If you saw what I pulled, you'll look at this thread with fondness.


----------



## Duo8 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Perhaps you would prefer my alternative then. If you saw what I pulled, you'll look at this thread with fondness.


 
What was it?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Apr 3, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> What was it?


 
He Made a flight from Malaysia going to China Disappear somewhere over Austrailia waters then made the family's search until April 1st for the bodies... April Fools indeed.


----------

